# Diseases Marijuana can cure



## 4thstreet1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Marijuana can be used in the treatment of various diseases. Here are some of its benefits ..

1. Used in Treatment of Cancer
2. Marijuana with Alcohol Is a Rare Combination
3. Marijuana Stops Migraines
4. Lower IQ
5. Alzheimers


----------



## MJ Passion (Sep 26, 2016)

How does it effect Lower IQ?    Have you heard of it helping Parkinsons Disease or Rhum. Arthritis?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2016)

I have never bought the lower IQ arguement.  I personally love to get high and take IQ tests or work on intellectual puzzles of some kind--always seem to do better when I have imbibed a bit.  And I am one of those people who have used cannabis for decades--took my first toke in 1967 and fell in love with it.  About the only time I didn't have bud is if I was too poor to buy it.

I believe my cannabis habit is why I am not on a thousand prescription drugs (like most people I know).


----------



## MJ Passion (Sep 27, 2016)

Sounds as if it may keep you from being uptight when taking the tests, so your natural IQ is allowed to beam through and not stiffled due to test uptightness.  And I know nothing about it, but that would make sense to me.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 27, 2016)

Do lower IQ get uptight? 

A rare occurance? All my friends that drink alcohol also smokes weed. Not to rare?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 28, 2016)

I actually think it has more to do with my mind being able to see things in broader ways after I have been smoking.  A lot of IQ type tests have things like what is the next number in the sequence hat does this box look like when flattened out (or vice versa).  I think that cannabis can open our minds.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 28, 2016)

THG, I believe mj can open our minds, but it does not cure lower IQ nor does it cure mixing mj and drinking alcohol.jmo


----------



## Cannapoop (Jul 6, 2021)

Medical marijuana uses the marijuana plant or chemicals in it to treat diseases or conditions. It's basically the same product as recreational marijuana, but it's taken for medical purposes.The marijuana plant contains more than 100 different chemicals called cannabinoids. Each one has a different effect on the body. Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) and cannabidiol (CBD) are the main chemicals used in medicine.


----------

